# Please Review My Activity Log



## TechTech2015 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello, I am decent at general networking. However I am no professional. I have some recently new events in my log that I have no Idea what they are. I'm hoping a professional can quickly scan through this and let me know if there is anything unusual or at risk, esp the "SYN Flood(s)"? FYI: anything that says "(hidden)" I typed that in place of the existing because I wasn't sure if it was good to make that public.

Thanks!! 


Dec 6 18:10:41 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: HTTP Basic authentication success for user: jpr
Dec 6 17:57:58 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: HTTP Basic authentication success for user: jpr
Dec 6 12:10:20 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: UDP ExtPort: 5353 Int: 192.168.1.110.5353
Dec 6 12:10:20 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:5353, proto:UDP, iport:5353, ip:192.168.1.110, en:1, desc:iC5353
Dec 6 12:10:20 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: UDP ExtPort: 5353 Int: 192.168.1.110.5353
Dec 6 12:10:20 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:5353, proto:UDP, iport:5353, ip:192.168.1.110, en:1, desc:iC5353
Dec 5 19:04:29 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: UDP ExtPort: 5353 Int: 192.168.1.110.5353
Dec 5 19:04:29 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:5353, proto:UDP, iport:5353, ip:192.168.1.110, en:1, desc:iC5353
Dec 5 17:12:08 2015 The Cuthbert House kernel: #warn<4> Blocked - SYN Flood: IN=eth1 SRC=(hidden) DST=(hidden) LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x20 TTL=52 ID=52666 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=34857 DPT=443 WINDOW=29200 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 
Dec 5 16:54:19 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: TCP ExtPort: 9444 Int: 192.168.1.184.443
Dec 5 16:54:19 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:9444, proto:TCP, iport:443, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, descnull)
Dec 5 16:54:19 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: resultStr=<u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse xmlns:u="urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1"> <NewInternalPort>443</NewInternalPort><NewInternalClient>192.168.1.184</NewInternalClient><NewEnabled>1</NewEnabled><NewPortMappingDescription></NewPortMappingDescription><NewLeaseDuration>0</NewLeaseDuration> </u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse>
Dec 5 16:54:19 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: TCP ExtPort: 80 Int: 192.168.1.184.80
Dec 5 16:54:19 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:80, proto:TCP, iport:80, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, descnull)
Dec 5 16:54:19 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: resultStr=<u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse xmlns:u="urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1"> <NewInternalPort>80</NewInternalPort><NewInternalClient>192.168.1.184</NewInternalClient><NewEnabled>1</NewEnabled><NewPortMappingDescription></NewPortMappingDescription><NewLeaseDuration>0</NewLeaseDuration> </u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse>
Dec 5 04:33:00 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: UDP ExtPort: 5353 Int: 192.168.1.110.5353
Dec 5 04:32:59 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:5353, proto:UDP, iport:5353, ip:192.168.1.110, en:1, desc:iC5353
Dec 5 04:30:56 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: HTTP Basic authentication success for user: jpr
Dec 4 23:21:38 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: UDP ExtPort: 5353 Int: 192.168.1.110.5353
Dec 4 23:21:38 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:5353, proto:UDP, iport:5353, ip:192.168.1.110, en:1, desc:iC5353
Dec 4 23:21:02 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: HTTP Basic authentication success for user: jpr
Dec 4 21:44:08 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: HTTP Basic authentication success for user: jpr
Dec 4 21:31:03 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: HTTP Basic authentication success for user: jpr
Dec 4 20:29:29 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: UDP ExtPort: 5353 Int: 192.168.1.110.5353
Dec 4 20:29:29 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:5353, proto:UDP, iport:5353, ip:192.168.1.110, en:1, desc:iC5353
Dec 4 20:14:04 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: UDP ExtPort: 5353 Int: 192.168.1.110.5353
Dec 4 20:14:04 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:5353, proto:UDP, iport:5353, ip:192.168.1.110, en:1, desc:iC5353
Dec 4 18:44:24 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: UDP ExtPort: 5353 Int: 192.168.1.110.5353
Dec 4 18:44:24 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:5353, proto:UDP, iport:5353, ip:192.168.1.110, en:1, desc:iC5353
Dec 4 17:15:58 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: HTTP Basic authentication success for user: jpr
Dec 4 17:15:22 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: UDP ExtPort: 5353 Int: 192.168.1.110.5353
Dec 4 17:15:22 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:5353, proto:UDP, iport:5353, ip:192.168.1.110, en:1, desc:iC5353
Dec 4 17:15:22 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: UDP ExtPort: 5353 Int: 192.168.1.110.5353
Dec 4 17:15:22 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:5353, proto:UDP, iport:5353, ip:192.168.1.110, en:1, desc:iC5353
Dec 3 21:51:34 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: resultStr=<u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse xmlns:u="urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1"> <NewInternalPort>54959</NewInternalPort><NewInternalClient>192.168.1.108</NewInternalClient><NewEnabled>1</NewEnabled><NewPortMappingDescription>Skype_TCP_at_192.168.1.108:54959_(3259)</NewPortMappingDescription><NewLeaseDuration>0</NewLeaseDuration> </u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse>
Dec 3 21:51:33 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: resultStr=<u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse xmlns:u="urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1"> <NewInternalPort>54959</NewInternalPort><NewInternalClient>192.168.1.108</NewInternalClient><NewEnabled>1</NewEnabled><NewPortMappingDescription>Skype_UDP_at_192.168.1.108:54959_(3259)</NewPortMappingDescription><NewLeaseDuration>0</NewLeaseDuration> </u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse>
Dec 3 21:51:32 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: TCP ExtPort: 54959 Int: 192.168.1.108.54959
Dec 3 21:51:32 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:54959, proto:TCP, iport:54959, ip:192.168.1.108, en:1, desc:Skype TCP at 192.168.1.108:54959 (3259)
Dec 3 21:51:31 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: UDP ExtPort: 54959 Int: 192.168.1.108.54959
Dec 3 21:51:31 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:54959, proto:UDP, iport:54959, ip:192.168.1.108, en:1, desc:Skype UDP at 192.168.1.108:54959 (3259)
Dec 3 21:47:45 2015 The Cuthbert House kernel: #warn<4> Blocked - SYN Flood: IN=eth1 SRC=(hidden) DST=(hidden) LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x20 TTL=107 ID=256 PROTO=TCP SPT=34743 DPT=18186 WINDOW=512 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 
Dec 2 07:27:57 2015 The Cuthbert House kernel: #warn<4> Blocked - SYN Flood: IN=eth1 SRC=58.218.204.225 DST=71.224.33.248 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x20 TTL=107 ID=256 PROTO=TCP SPT=33455 DPT=7808 WINDOW=512 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 
Dec 2 04:54:04 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: TCP ExtPort: 9444 Int: 192.168.1.184.443
Dec 2 04:54:04 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:9444, proto:TCP, iport:443, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, descnull)
Dec 2 04:54:04 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: resultStr=<u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse xmlns:u="urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1"> <NewInternalPort>443</NewInternalPort><NewInternalClient>192.168.1.184</NewInternalClient><NewEnabled>1</NewEnabled><NewPortMappingDescription>WD2goSSL</NewPortMappingDescription><NewLeaseDuration>0</NewLeaseDuration> </u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse>
Dec 2 04:54:04 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: TCP ExtPort: 80 Int: 192.168.1.184.80
Dec 2 04:54:04 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:80, proto:TCP, iport:80, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, descnull)
Dec 2 04:54:04 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: resultStr=<u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse xmlns:u="urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1"> <NewInternalPort>80</NewInternalPort><NewInternalClient>192.168.1.184</NewInternalClient><NewEnabled>1</NewEnabled><NewPortMappingDescription>WD2go</NewPortMappingDescription><NewLeaseDuration>0</NewLeaseDuration> </u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse>
Nov 28 16:44:10 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: TCP ExtPort: 9444 Int: 192.168.1.184.443
Nov 28 16:44:10 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:9444, proto:TCP, iport:443, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, desc:WD2goSSL
Nov 28 16:44:10 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: resultStr=<u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse xmlns:u="urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1"> <NewInternalPort>443</NewInternalPort><NewInternalClient>192.168.1.184</NewInternalClient><NewEnabled>1</NewEnabled><NewPortMappingDescription>WD2goSSL</NewPortMappingDescription><NewLeaseDuration>0</NewLeaseDuration> </u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse>
Nov 28 16:44:10 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: Failure in GateDeviceAddPortMapping: RemoteHost: (null) Prot:TCP ExtPort: 443 Int: 192.168.1.184.443 
Nov 28 16:44:10 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:443, proto:TCP, iport:443, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, desc:WD2goSSL
Nov 28 16:44:10 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: Failure in GateDeviceGetSpecificPortMappingEntry: PortMapping Doesn't Exist...
Nov 28 16:44:08 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: TCP ExtPort: 80 Int: 192.168.1.184.80
Nov 28 16:44:08 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:80, proto:TCP, iport:80, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, desc:WD2go
Nov 28 16:44:08 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: Failure in GateDeviceGetSpecificPortMappingEntry: PortMapping Doesn't Exist...
Nov 28 16:42:06 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: TCP ExtPort: 80 Int: 192.168.1.184.80
Nov 28 16:42:06 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:80, proto:TCP, iport:80, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, desc:WD2go
Nov 28 16:42:06 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: Failure in GateDeviceGetSpecificPortMappingEntry: PortMapping Doesn't Exist...
Nov 28 16:40:04 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: TCP ExtPort: 80 Int: 192.168.1.184.80
Nov 28 16:40:04 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:80, proto:TCP, iport:80, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, desc:WD2go
Nov 28 16:40:04 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: Failure in GateDeviceGetSpecificPortMappingEntry: PortMapping Doesn't Exist...
Nov 28 16:38:02 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: TCP ExtPort: 80 Int: 192.168.1.184.80
Nov 28 16:38:02 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:80, proto:TCP, iport:80, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, desc:WD2go
Nov 28 16:38:02 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: Failure in GateDeviceGetSpecificPortMappingEntry: PortMapping Doesn't Exist...
Nov 28 16:34:30 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: TCP ExtPort: 80 Int: 192.168.1.184.80
Nov 28 16:34:30 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: [AddPortMapping]eport:80, proto:TCP, iport:80, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, desc:WD2go
Nov 28 16:34:30 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: resultStr=<u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse xmlns:u="urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1"> <NewInternalPort>80</NewInternalPort><NewInternalClient>192.168.1.184</NewInternalClient><NewEnabled>1</NewEnabled><NewPortMappingDescription>WD2go</NewPortMappingDescription><NewLeaseDuration>0</NewLeaseDuration> </u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse>
Nov 28 03:21:34 2015 The Cuthbert House kernel: #warn<4> Blocked - SYN Flood: IN=eth1 SRC=(Hidden) DST=(hidden) LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x20 TTL=121 ID=18803 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=60354 DPT=8090 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 
Nov 27 00:43:35 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: HTTP Basic authentication success for user: jpr
Nov 27 00:32:26 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: HTTP Basic authentication success for user: jpr
Nov 27 00:32:11 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: Bad login attempt for user: Jpr
Nov 26 18:01:50 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: HTTP Basic authentication success for user: jpr
Nov 26 18:01:34 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: OVRC connect to server success! 
Nov 26 18:00:36 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: Advertisements Sent. Listening for requests ... 
Nov 26 18:00:35 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: (hidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: Proto: 6 ExtPort: 9444 Int: 192.168.1.184.443
Nov 26 18:00:35 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: (hidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: Proto: 6 ExtPort: 80 Int: 192.168.1.184.80
Nov 26 18:00:35 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: IGD root device successfully registered.
Nov 26 18:00:35 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: Succesfully set the Web Server Root Directory.
Nov 26 18:00:35 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[950]: UPnP SDK Successfully Initialized.
Nov 26 18:00:34 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[441]: Shutting down on signal 15... 
Nov 26 18:00:33 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: OVRC connection disconnect! 
Nov 26 02:55:13 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[441]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: (hidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: TCP ExtPort: 9444 Int: 192.168.1.184.443
Nov 26 02:55:12 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[441]: [AddPortMapping]eport:9444, proto:TCP, iport:443, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, desc:WD2goSSL
Nov 26 02:55:12 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[441]: resultStr=<u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse xmlns:u="urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1"> <NewInternalPort>443</NewInternalPort><NewInternalClient>192.168.1.184</NewInternalClient><NewEnabled>1</NewEnabled><NewPortMappingDescription></NewPortMappingDescription><NewLeaseDuration>0</NewLeaseDuration> </u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse>
Nov 26 02:55:12 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[441]: Failure in GateDeviceAddPortMapping: RemoteHost: (null) Prot:TCP ExtPort: 443 Int: 192.168.1.184.443 
Nov 26 02:55:12 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[441]: [AddPortMapping]eport:443, proto:TCP, iport:443, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, desc:WD2goSSL
Nov 26 02:55:12 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[441]: Failure in GateDeviceGetSpecificPortMappingEntry: PortMapping Doesn't Exist...
Nov 26 02:54:42 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[441]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: TCP ExtPort: 80 Int: 192.168.1.184.80
Nov 26 02:54:42 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[441]: [AddPortMapping]eport:80, proto:TCP, iport:80, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, desc:WD2go
Nov 26 02:54:42 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[441]: resultStr=<u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse xmlns:u="urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1"> <NewInternalPort>80</NewInternalPort><NewInternalClient>192.168.1.184</NewInternalClient><NewEnabled>1</NewEnabled><NewPortMappingDescription></NewPortMappingDescription><NewLeaseDuration>0</NewLeaseDuration> </u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse>
Nov 21 04:16:48 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: OVRC connect to server success! 
Nov 21 04:16:48 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: application wss://cloud.ovrc.comhidden) & 
Nov 21 04:16:48 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: gosn_cloud start WAN1 
Nov 21 04:16:42 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: WAN connection is up : (hidden) gw (hidden) on eth1
Nov 21 04:15:36 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response 
Nov 21 04:14:33 2015 (none) System Log: WAN connection is down
Nov 21 04:14:04 2015 (none) upnpd[441]: Advertisements Sent. Listening for requests ... 
Nov 21 04:14:03 2015 (none) upnpd[441]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: (hidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: Proto: 6 ExtPort: 9444 Int: 192.168.1.184.443
Nov 21 04:14:03 2015 (none) upnpd[441]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: (hidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: Proto: 6 ExtPort: 80 Int: 192.168.1.184.80
Nov 21 04:14:03 2015 (none) upnpd[441]: IGD root device successfully registered.
Nov 21 04:14:03 2015 (none) upnpd[441]: Succesfully set the Web Server Root Directory.
Nov 21 04:14:03 2015 (none) upnpd[441]: UPnP SDK Successfully Initialized.
Jan 1 03:00:04 2010 (none) System Log: The Cuthbert House : System is up
Nov 25 22:48:08 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: TCP ExtPort: 9444 Int: 192.168.1.184.443
Nov 25 22:48:08 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: [AddPortMapping]eport:9444, proto:TCP, iport:443, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, desc:WD2goSSL
Nov 25 22:48:08 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: resultStr=<u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse xmlns:u="urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1"> <NewInternalPort>443</NewInternalPort><NewInternalClient>192.168.1.184</NewInternalClient><NewEnabled>1</NewEnabled><NewPortMappingDescription>WD2goSSL</NewPortMappingDescription><NewLeaseDuration>0</NewLeaseDuration> </u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse>
Nov 25 22:48:08 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: Failure in GateDeviceAddPortMapping: RemoteHost: (null) Prot:TCP ExtPort: 443 Int: 192.168.1.184.443 
Nov 25 22:48:08 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: [AddPortMapping]eport:443, proto:TCP, iport:443, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, desc:WD2goSSL
Nov 25 22:48:08 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: Failure in GateDeviceGetSpecificPortMappingEntry: PortMapping Doesn't Exist...
Nov 25 22:48:07 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: TCP ExtPort: 80 Int: 192.168.1.184.80
Nov 25 22:48:07 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: [AddPortMapping]eport:80, proto:TCP, iport:80, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, desc:WD2go
Nov 25 22:48:07 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: Failure in GateDeviceGetSpecificPortMappingEntry: PortMapping Doesn't Exist...
Nov 25 22:45:00 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: TCP ExtPort: 9444 Int: 192.168.1.184.443
Nov 25 22:45:00 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: [AddPortMapping]eport:9444, proto:TCP, iport:443, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, desc:WD2goSSL
Nov 25 22:45:00 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: resultStr=<u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse xmlns:u="urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1"> <NewInternalPort>443</NewInternalPort><NewInternalClient>192.168.1.184</NewInternalClient><NewEnabled>1</NewEnabled><NewPortMappingDescription></NewPortMappingDescription><NewLeaseDuration>0</NewLeaseDuration> </u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse>
Nov 25 22:45:00 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: Failure in GateDeviceAddPortMapping: RemoteHost: (null) Prot:TCP ExtPort: 443 Int: 192.168.1.184.443 
Nov 25 22:45:00 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: [AddPortMapping]eport:443, proto:TCP, iport:443, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, desc:WD2goSSL
Nov 25 22:45:00 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: Failure in GateDeviceGetSpecificPortMappingEntry: PortMapping Doesn't Exist...
Nov 25 22:44:56 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: TCP ExtPort: 9091 Int: 192.168.1.184.80
Nov 25 22:44:56 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: [AddPortMapping]eport:9091, proto:TCP, iport:80, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, desc:WD2go
Nov 25 22:44:56 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: Failure in GateDeviceGetSpecificPortMappingEntry: PortMapping Doesn't Exist...
Nov 25 22:43:48 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: uuidhidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: (null) Proto: TCP ExtPort: 80 Int: 192.168.1.184.80
Nov 25 22:43:48 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: [AddPortMapping]eport:80, proto:TCP, iport:80, ip:192.168.1.184, en:1, desc:WD2go
Nov 25 22:43:46 2015 The Cuthbert House upnpd[438]: resultStr=<u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse xmlns:u="urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1"> <NewInternalPort>80</NewInternalPort><NewInternalClient>192.168.1.184</NewInternalClient><NewEnabled>1</NewEnabled><NewPortMappingDescription></NewPortMappingDescription><NewLeaseDuration>0</NewLeaseDuration> </u:GetSpecificPortMappingEntryResponse>
Nov 21 04:16:46 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: OVRC connect to server success! 
Nov 21 04:16:46 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: application wss://cloud.ovrc.com:443 (hidden) & 
Nov 21 04:16:46 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: gosn_cloud start WAN1 
Nov 21 04:16:40 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: WAN connection is up : (hidden) gw (hidden) on eth1
Nov 21 04:15:34 2015 The Cuthbert House System Log: timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response 
Nov 21 04:14:31 2015 (none) System Log: WAN connection is down
Nov 21 04:14:05 2015 (none) upnpd[438]: Advertisements Sent. Listening for requests ... 
Nov 21 04:14:04 2015 (none) upnpd[438]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: (hidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: Proto: 6 ExtPort: 9444 Int: 192.168.1.184.443
Nov 21 04:14:04 2015 (none) upnpd[438]: AddPortMap: DevUDN: (hidden) ServiceID: urn:upnp-org:serviceId:WANIPConn1 RemoteHost: Proto: 6 ExtPort: 80 Int: 192.168.1.184.80
Nov 21 04:14:04 2015 (none) upnpd[438]: IGD root device successfully registered.
Nov 21 04:14:04 2015 (none) upnpd[438]: Succesfully set the Web Server Root Directory.
Nov 21 04:14:04 2015 (none) upnpd[438]: UPnP SDK Successfully Initialized.
Jan 1 03:00:04 2010 (none) System Log: The Cuthbert House : System is up


----------

